# How to install turbotax 2010 on FreeBSD 8.1?



## hockey97 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I own a copy of turbotax. I want to know how can I install it on FreeBSD 8.1 

I own a server. I want to host the software so all computers on my network can use the software as if it was installed on their computer.

Any ideas? Is this possible? I know wine is a emulator to emulate windows on a linux type system.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 14, 2011)

I would not recommend running turbotax in Wine.
Wine is not substitution for real operating system (Windows)


----------



## hockey97 (Jan 14, 2011)

What would you suggest I do? I do own 1 windows computer but it dosen't have enough ram. I got 256mb  and the program itself requires at least 256mb. yet I have like 130mb of free space on the ram. So I was thinking to put it on my server so my dad can just use it and once he is done with it I can just delete it off my server.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 14, 2011)

Install Samba on the FreeBSD server.

Share a directory out via Samba.

On a Windows machine, map a drive letter to the Samba share.

On the Windows machine, install TurboTax to the network drive.

Depending on the version of TurboTax (if it supports multi-user), you can repeat the install onto other Windows machines.

Then just run TurboTax from the network drive.  Save files to the network share, so that they are accessible from the other Windows machines.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 14, 2011)

They only way, I'd suggest running turbo tax is by using VirtualBox.

It would make more sense just to install it on your dad's PC - assuming that it is windows.

Turbo Tax does have a free online version. It requires Firefox if running from FreeBSD.


----------



## hockey97 (Jan 14, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Install Samba on the FreeBSD server.
> 
> Share a directory out via Samba.
> 
> ...



would this make the software to be using my server resources???  cuz my server is the only thing that has enough ram for the program to run off.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I would not recommend running turbotax in Wine.
> Wine is not substitution for real operating system (Windows)



For some things, Wine can be remarkably effective.  But according to winehq.org, it appears that TurboTax isn't installable.  Same for TaxCut.


----------



## hockey97 (Jan 14, 2011)

roddierod said:
			
		

> They only way, I'd suggest running turbo tax is by using VirtualBox.
> 
> It would make more sense just to install it on your dad's PC - assuming that it is windows.
> 
> Turbo Tax does have a free online version. It requires Firefox if running from FreeBSD.



Ya, but the free version is a crappy one. It's for personal returns. AKA easy returns. My dad has stock and other investments needing the premium version which I already have.

The windows computers I actually got 2. One has 256mb with windows xp. The other is windows 2000 has 356mb of ram. 

My server has 4 gigs of ram. So I thought I can use that to avoid buying ram for my windows computer. The windows computer that has windows xp isn't reliable. The hard drive has issues where if I reboot the computer sometimes the hard drive dosen't boot and I get a boot device not found error sometimes when it trys to boot the hard drive. The computer was built 3 years ago and it's dirty cheap I mean the quality. I tried selling the junk when I built it. I had to build it in school it was a class project. paid 300 for all the parts. Everyone knew the parts were crap. I have a one core cpu 64bit that is 2.0 gigahertz. and 256mb of ram.

I don't feel like buying ram or upgrading the computer because I have hopes to sell it and just build another computer.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 14, 2011)

Installing to and running from a samba share is a great way to conserve drive space on your windoze boxes, but the program will still run in the memory space (RAM) of your windoze PC.

TaxAct is better IMO than either TurboTax or TaxCut.  (Considerably less expensive too - DL version is like $22 for both Federal and State.)  I get it yearly for my parents and set it up for them in exchange for them doing my taxes.  They have lots of investments and such and it handles them no problem.


----------

